# Post your favorite animal pics!



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m starting this thread for anybody to post their favorite animal pics.  
View attachment 221053

Sukey knew she wasn’t supposed to be on the Gator. 
View attachment 221054

This cow always seemed to know when I had my phone out. I have several pictures of Buttercup goofing off but this one is the best! 
View attachment 221055

This is Duchess, Buttercup’s daughter. 🤦‍♀️ Like mother like daughter. 
View attachment 221056

The goats enjoyed playing in the leaves! 
View attachment 221057

The cow in the back right has her tongue in her nose.  
View attachment 221058

My horse didn’t like it when I played with his forelock.  
View attachment 221059

This was my bull I raised from a bottle. I have a lot of pics with his tongue out. 

Can’t wait to see other peoples favorite pics!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m going to have to repost the pictures.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That pig is really cute!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That pig is really cute!


Thanks!! his name is Wela and he loves me sooo much you woudn't believe it


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

mark.b.matar said:


> Thanks!! his name is Wela and he loves me sooo much you woudn't believe it


I bet!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s Destiny right? She looks so majestic on that rock and outlined by the blue sky!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The preferred perch.










Airborn









May and her puffy friend.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Everybody’s pictures are so good!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Here's one more with my great-nephew looking like Paul Bunyan and bigger than the barn!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Since it's almost Valentine's day..I'll do love pix lol 


Peggie Sue loves the new cow Hyde rug
Chloe giving Agatha some love
Promise I hoping the phone was a treat lol
Edward and Eleanor..love birds
Irene giving my daughter Nichole a kiss.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Are you ready? I have lots.

Primrose and Brownie with Prim's brother in the back








Brownie with a passenger. Pirate was trying to pluck hair and Brownie just let her do it.









A nice sillohette








Serenity napping with a friend








From this spring. Poor Serenity puts up with everyone's kids doing this.








From this spring. That's Primrose airborne.








Best buddies









Something's not quite right here...


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Most of these are going to be of Boots lol. He loves his picture taken 














One of my favorite of Buttercup and her boys.








The herd 







And I can’t leave Trixie out

















I could post 100 more, but I’ll spare you….ok one more……🤪….Daisy May singing opera as @MellonFriend put it 









Ok now I’m done


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Look at those beards Goatastic! I'm a sucker for nice beards


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Elbee said:


> Look at those beards Goatastic! I'm a sucker for nice beards


Thanks! We actually had a conversation on beards not to long ago.  Snowflake’s (the white one with Trixie) has the longest. It’s always covered in green when she finishes grazing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Are you ready? I have lots.
> 
> Primrose and Brownie with Prim's brother in the back
> View attachment 221131
> ...


Haha! I love all the picks! Especially the one of Primrose in the air! 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Most of these are going to be of Boots lol. He loves his picture taken
> View attachment 221139
> View attachment 221140
> One of my favorite of Buttercup and her boys.
> ...


OMG! That picture of Buttercup? and Trixie almost looks like it’s been photoshopped!  
I love seeing everyone’s animal pics! That’s why I started this thread! You can post as many more as you want. 🤣 Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Some photos of Bobby doing some of his cool spinny air tricks!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> OMG! That picture of Buttercup? and Trixie almost looks like it’s been photoshopped!


Thanks! The picture with Trixie is actually with Snowflake, not Buttercup, but they are twins a look a lot alike.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s Destiny right? She looks so majestic on that rock and outlined by the blue sky!


Yes. She will be 2 on February 28th and every leap year on the 29th. She is our majestic goat. 😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking longingly at the castle


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s why I got them confused! Like I said I started this thread for everybody to share as many pictures as they would like.  @Goatastic43


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 221160
> 
> Looking longingly at the castle


Both of your goat babies are really cute and I love reading about animals you rescue @Tanya


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all the pics.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okie, here goes nothing....

Grace, Fawn, May and Salem taking a group nap lol








Mr Riley's beautiful eyes








Scarletts little beard.








Ms Vanna. Aka Vv.








I find this picture very disturbing...lol








Preggo Scarlett









Sassy asleep in Vannas bed lol








Annie with her little boy under her wing lol..








Okay he's not mine but I just love him lol








Luna getting her petting lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Two baby Lionlops we had.
















Vanna in a shirt








Vannas beautiful smile.....








Mr Garnet taking a nap in my lap lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Those are such good pics @Lil Boogie! I also find that picture of Annie disturbing!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Those are such good pics @Lil Boogie! I also find that picture of Annie disturbing!


Thanks lol. She should play a roll in a horror movie!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks lol. She should play a roll in a horror movie!


She should! Oh, I’ve read all the treads where somebody (I can’t remember exactly who it was but I have a guess) said Annie looks like Sid the Sloth. I kinda agree. 🤪


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Photo bomb!
















Princess was the best mama cat we ever had.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Clairabelle looked like she had one of those feathers saloon girls wear in westerns.  
















Millie with her sister, Mabel. 








Some of the Nubians we used to have. 








I was looking for Brewster and he came up from between the pillows… on the new couch he knew he wasn’t supposed to be on. 








Buttercup was clearly annoyed I was trying to take a picture of her while she was eating.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 221252
> 
> Clairabelle looked like she had one of those feathers saloon girls wear in westerns.
> View attachment 221253
> ...


Who's Nubians are those?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They were mine (well not technically just mine) back in 2015. From left to right: Leia, Kristoff, Sissy, Lily, Mocha, Sukey (on the upside down water trough), Chocolate, Flossy peeking out from behind the hay bale, Luke, Chubby (light brown/white kid), and I don’t remember the name of the one behind Chubby.  And there’s Millie’s sister, Mabel on the hay bale. There should be a few more we had at the time but they aren’t in the picture. 
And now I’m gonna also take the time to tell the relations of the goats in the pic.  Chocolate was Sissy’s baby from the previous year and Kristoff was her baby from that year. Sukey and Flossy were full sisters. Lily was Sukey and Flossy’s niece. Chubby was one of Sukey’s babies from that year (she also had a girl). The baby I can’t remember the name of was one of Flossy’s babies from that year. Luke and Leia were Mocha’s babies. Sissy was the only registered Nubian we ever had. (Unless Sukey’s mom was registered but I’m pretty sure she wasn’t)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I almost put the lid on the dog food………








At one point I had 3 LGDs. 
















My little co-pilot








Sukey’s nephews








Sukey’s half brother, Handsome.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So you don't have any of them anymore?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Nope, @Lil Boogie. Sukey is the only Nubian we have left. I wish I still had some of them. Mocha and Chubby died with us from worms because back then we didn’t know what we were doing and all the rest went to good homes when we down sized. 








Here is Sukey.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Some of these pics just cry out to be made into memes.
Someone clever consider doing that! 
What the world needs (well, ok, my world) is more goat memes. I don't do any social media, so they are fresh and delightful to me. 🤗
Sukie is saying something there.....but what?


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

I did it! Although meh on cleverness factor.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think Sukey was jealous I was taking pics of all the Nigerians but none or her.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Here are a couple of my favorite pictures!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 221247
> 
> View attachment 221248
> 
> ...


First off the Godzilla cat picture with the little horses and riders is priceless lol must have a "really big cat" lol jk. And the car hugging the kittens like this one is mine, I will hug it and squeeze it and call it George. Everyone else is cute too but today in a cat mood lol


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I have plenty more, but I would have to switch to a different computer.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What beautiful horses @Lamancha Lady!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> What beautiful horses @Lamancha Lady!


Thank you  that is the same horse as a baby and 3 years old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all the pics.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lamancha Lady said:


> View attachment 221293
> 
> View attachment 221289
> 
> ...


Beautiful horses! And goatees!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

thefarmgirl said:


> View attachment 221294
> 
> 
> View attachment 221295
> ...


The goat in the second picture is like “just leave me alone!” And I love the hairdo on that cow! I love it when cows have curly hair on top!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> The goat in the second picture is like “just leave me alone!” And I love the hairdo on that cow! I love it when cows have curly hair on top!


It's called a cow lick lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> It's called a cow lick lol


I know it’s called a cow lick but when I had cows I called it a hairdo for fun.
And then when one cow would be licking another one’s cow lick I said they were “Aww! Is she/he doing your hair?!”


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

I love this one. We call it the Cat Walk... she's strutting & those ears!


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Walked out one morning and she had gotten her head stuck trying to get the blackberries on the other side and broke the wood on the gate


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Iris said:


> Walked out one morning and she had gotten her head stuck trying to get the blackberries on the other side and broke the wood on the gate
> View attachment 221327
> View attachment 221328
> View attachment 221330


You have a little dragon! Lol too cute


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lamancha Lady said:


> View attachment 221293
> 
> View attachment 221289
> 
> ...


Cute foal turned into such a nice horse


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok who's cat today decided they wanted to have fun when I was trying to do some barn repair. . . Yup mine. So Loki decided to climb on top of my parents roof and be mischievous while I was cutting wood. My barn is on the back side of dad's house and my property lines up to his property. 

So my cat now owns dad's house I think as a look out tower. Next thing I know he will want food deliver up there. He did come down on his own without me climbing the ladder 























I think he may of been trying to get them some free channels or something lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lilgoatgal said:


> View attachment 221326
> 
> I love this one. We call it the Cat Walk... she's strutting & those ears!


Her face goes perfectly with her “cat walk” and ears!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Beautiful horses! And goatees!


Thank you =0)


DDFN said:


> Cute foal turned into such a nice horse


Thank you =0) She is at the trainers, can't wait to get her home and put a saddle on her.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think this is the prettiest picture I’ve ever taken 








Sukey running down the hill 








Audra went ice skating








The boys eating mango and honey dew melon scraps


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

@KY Goat Girl I love the cat picture its perfect camouflage


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Onyx in the hay bin and the cat! He heard me lol!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lamancha Lady said:


> @KY Goat Girl I love the cat picture its perfect camouflage


Yeah, funny story about his camouflage.  He was laying in the leaves and the goats were browsing while I sat there reading. Heidi started walking right towards him and he’s not scared of the goats or really anything for that matter so he’s almost gotten eaten a few times… moving on, Heidi was walking towards him and he just laid there watching her. She didn’t see him and he wasn’t expecting her to step on him. She stepped on him and scared both of them so bad they took off different directions! 🤣🤣🤣 Wish I would have had it on video!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Onyx in the hay bin and the cat! He heard me lol!
> View attachment 221389
> View attachment 221390


Haha! 
I love the name Onyx! It’s so unique!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Haha!
> I love the name Onyx! It’s so unique!


Thanks


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> The goat in the second picture is like “just leave me alone!” And I love the hairdo on that cow! I love it when cows have curly hair on top!


Yes samelol


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> The goat in the second picture is like “just leave me alone!” And I love the hairdo on that cow! I love it when cows have curly hair on top!


Well he’s actually had a curly head all his life it’s just grown but it’s kinda all not matter but it’s like their is just two little curls sticking out from either side of his head


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Well he’s actually had a curly head all his life it’s just grown but it’s kinda all not matter but it’s like their is just two little curls sticking out from either side of his head


Her head/excuse me


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Does she have a name? I had 20 black angus cows in Texas and they all had names. I could tell them all apart and anybody else was just like “They are all just black cows to me.”


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh yesswell a little while back she got stuck in their huge round hay feeder and literally it was so dumb because she kept on doing it over and over again and her back legs were out of the hay feeder and her front legs were in and my whole family was just laughing at her and i was too because it looked absolutely hilarious and she couldn’t get out and so when I was trying to help her out then I was just like oh Cowy Mcdermy... and that name stuck and I can’t remember the other name we had but


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ok, that is funny! 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Goatcottagefarms (12 mo ago)

This was after our first kidding season. I had a neighborhood teen come over and they loved playing on her back. This was just the perfect shot of her jumping off! LOL


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

My kittys


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Cute kittys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

She snubbed me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😮😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Does Sapphire have an attitude like Onyx?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Does Sapphire have an attitude like Onyx?


Not really like that! She's got her personality, like when I got her she wanted me by her all the time... she was in quarantine so I understand, but even after the 30 days she would yell for me! She's gotten better now and hangs with the girls some!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Minnie with her first calf, Dolly








Sukey’s very first baby. He’s was a surprise because we knew there was a jail break with the buck but we didn’t realize she was actually bred. 








My bottle calf, Petey, when he was just a few minutes old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww ☺


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beckie rooster making it clear he just has one good side


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🤣


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Figured I would share a few photo's of Beefy.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

R.Williamson said:


> Figured I would share a few photo's of Beefy.
> 
> View attachment 221742
> View attachment 221743
> View attachment 221744


Wow! Can see why you named him that! He’s a hunk!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! Can see why you named him that! He’s a hunk!


Hehe thank you. I actually have called him that since a kid because I was hoping it would actually happen lol. He was a lanky kid.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok so I love cats! I have several of them lol the orange and white I hand raised he was found abandoned in a shop he is a sweet boy. Then just some pics of my cats and goats. And don't come after me with my youngin riding the goat. Lol he did all the time he barely weighed anything.
View attachment 221756
View attachment 221752
View attachment 221753
View attachment 221754
View attachment 221755
View attachment 221757
View attachment 221758


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

And the cat on the side by side loves to ride!
View attachment 221760
View attachment 221761
View attachment 221762
View attachment 221763


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Not sure why it's not showing them
View attachment 221765
View attachment 221766
View attachment 221767


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Handsome boy, @R.Williamson!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics.

The cute little boy may be too heavy for the goats back. He will hurt the goat. They are not meant for riding.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

R.Williamson said:


> Figured I would share a few photo's of Beefy.
> 
> View attachment 221742
> View attachment 221743
> View attachment 221744


Beefy is cute but if my husband had named him his name would of been Tiny. We had a white new Zealand meat rabbit buck named midnight and a black cat named snowball if they clears up his name selection process lol.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Beefy is cute but if my husband had named him his name would of been Tiny. We had a white new Zealand meat rabbit buck named midnight and a black cat named snowball if they clears up his name selection process lol.


 I love that!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

DDFN said:


> Beefy is cute but if my husband had named him his name would of been Tiny. We had a white new Zealand meat rabbit buck named midnight and a black cat named snowball if they clears up his name selection process lol.


Hehe his registered name is Wild Card's Bold Play. He will be leaving us tomorrow. He is a good buck but the sad truth is he has worked himself out of a job for now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

R.Williamson said:


> Hehe his registered name is Wild Card's Bold Play. He will be leaving us tomorrow. He is a good buck but the sad truth is he has worked himself out of a job for now.


I love his registered name too! Makes me think of an old western.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

R.Williamson said:


> Hehe his registered name is Wild Card's Bold Play. He will be leaving us tomorrow. He is a good buck but the sad truth is he has worked himself out of a job for now.


Aww poor guy did too good of a job! I am sure he will have a great next home. He is handsome!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Find the missing goat. Heidi is in this picture somewhere.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Fed the goats so lemons we had juiced the other night. They would pick up the lemon half and it would cup over their noses. They were trying to eat it while snorting lemon out of they’re noses at the same time! 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My handsome boy with his sister and Sukey! 
























And another pic of my handsome boy when he was just a cute little flop-eared nigi!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 221945
> 
> Find the missing goat. Heidi is in this picture somewhere.


Found her!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Found her!


Sometimes she’s not in the mood to have her picture taken. Today was one of them because she was in heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

too cute!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> Okie, here goes nothing....
> 
> Grace, Fawn, May and Salem taking a group nap lol
> View attachment 221210
> ...


hahahahahahahah really funny


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Audra death napping and Andi smiling for the camera.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 224322


Death naps always get me. 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She did it when I was sitting right there so I have like 20 pics of her doing it now. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Enjoying the sun.


----------

